
How to Code Four iOS 6 Features into Your App Today - kinvey
http://www.kinvey.com/blog/item/174-ios-corner-wwdc-2012-and-adding-ios-6-features-to-your-app-today#
======
shaggyfrog
Ironically, this page is unreadable on my iPhone.

~~~
cmelbye
I love when sites tell Safari to not let me zoom and then overflow their
content past the bounds of the viewport. Saves me time because I can leave the
site and never come back.

------
farhanpatel
Isnt all of this still under NDA? I dont think you can really talk about this
yet.

~~~
orta
Nah, all of these were announced during the WWDC keynote which means its
public knowledge, it looks like Kinvey are a cloud based file / document store
so it's showing you how you can implement similar features to iOS6 in your own
apps using their API.

------
pagliara
It'll be interesting to see how they compete with Parse in the long run.

At this point, it doesn't seem to offer anything different from Parse, so what
would motivate me to switch if I'm already using Parse?

------
10dpd
Kinvey looks great, although I wonder if they'll do a Parse and change their
pricing model as soon as they go out of beta?

~~~
kinvey
My name is Eli and I run client services at Kinvey (they wisely don't trust me
with my own HN account just yet...). While I can't promise that we'll never
change any aspect of our pricing (since, as almost all growing companies,
we'll almost certainly make at least a few tweaks over time), what I can
promise is that we will never lose our commitment to what we've dubbed
"success pricing" -- i.e. pricing that is not only compelling compared to the
alternatives out there, but a model that directly aligns with a developer's
growth goals. That is, our pricing will kick in and increase only when a
developer directly benefits, and we feel strongly that this is the most fair
and mutually beneficial way to go about pricing any such service
(<https://console.kinvey.com/#pricing>).

Feel free to reach out directly with any additional questions / concerns --
all of my contact info can be found here: <http://kinvey.com/eli-lederman>

------
appswell
Good stuff, pro tip for getting the jump on some ios6 quick wins.

------
westjones
This is great! Thanks for the post. :)

